# Feliz Cumpleaños la machy !



## chamyto

No coincidimos mucho en el foro, por el tema de horarios ,
pero te deseo un feliz cumpleaños .


----------



## Mate

¡Feliz cumple, Marie!


----------



## gatogab

*Un poco desentonado *
*pero con*
*TANTO*
*CARIÑO*​ 
*Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el Rey David... ...*http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/7693/estassonlasmaanitas.jpg​ 


gatogab​


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Marie:
Espero que ayer hayas estado festejando y no navegando por el foro, así no habrás notado mi ausencia...
Bueno, como los muchachos no te regalaron tortitas, aquí te traje una. 
(¡A ver quién trae el champagne!)
Felicidades,
Vivi


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday La Machy!
Trago Traigo Champán.


----------



## Vampiro

Muy feliz cumpleaños, Marie.
Eres de las personas más lindas que he conocido en este foro.
Un gran abrazo y muchas, pero muchas, felicidades desde el sur del mundo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, La Machy. Por muchos años.


----------



## SDLX Master

Feliz cumpleaños Marie. Pásala super bien y mis deseos que puedas soplar muchas velas más.


----------



## bondia

¡Muchas felicidades la_Machy Marie!
Un abrazo, y hasta pronto, espero


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Feliz cumpleaños, querida Marie! 

Te mando un abrazo de oso.


----------



## la_machy

*¡¡Uauuu!! *

*Muchas gracias, queridos amigos, por recordar mi cumple .*

*Chamyto, ¡gracias por el detallazo, hombre!*

*Y a cada uno de ustedes, Mate, gatogab, Calambur, ewie, Vampiro, Xiao, Namarne, SDXL, bondia y mi querido JeSuisSnob, todo mi cariño y mi agradecimiento por ser tan lindos amigos y compañeros.*

*No será este fin, pero les aseguro que pronto estaré aquí, celebrando este cumple...*

*Un beso y un abrazo para todos.*

*Marie*


----------



## romarsan

Muchísimas felicidades Marie, ojalá que tengas un día precioso y digno de recordar.

Un beso, guapa.


----------



## Rayines

Marie, disculpá el atraso, pero *¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE!!*


----------



## la_machy

*Romarsan y Rayines, ¡muchas gracias, preciosas, por su felicitación!*

*¡Besos y abrazos a las dos! .*


*Marie*


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Cachis la mar, llego tardísimo!

Me he despistado un tanto con tanto hombre estupendo que hay por ahí... ¡lleva mucho tiempo estudiarlos a fondo!

Ahora que eso sí, me he traído a uno para que te felicite como es debido - y de paso, ¡para que me perdones por llegar tarde!.

¡Que tengas una feliz semana de cumple, querida Marie!


----------



## la_machy

*Mmmhhh...¡esa felicitación me ha gustado! *

*De ninguna manera llegas tarde, querida Valeria, pero con semejante representante, ¡igual quedarías perdonada!.*

*Gracias, Preciosa, por pasarte por aca y dejarme tus buenos deseos .*

*Marie *


----------



## Metztli

*Me vengo a enterar como 10 días después, pero igual te deseo lo mejor para todo el año!*

*Un abrazo fuerte, paisa! *


----------



## la_machy

*Muchas gracias, querida Metzli. ¡Las felicitaciones y los buenos deseos son siempre muy bien recibidos! .*

*Un gustazo que te hayas pasado por aca, paisa!*


*Marie*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Marie! 


la_machy said:


> *No será este fin, pero les aseguro que pronto estaré aquí, celebrando este cumple...*


Te envidio, sanamente, pero te envidio...


----------



## la_machy

*Adolfo, muchas gracias por haberte pasada por aca a felicitarme. Qué detalle.*

*Un abrazote,*
*Marie*


----------



## flljob

gatogab said:


> *Un poco desentonado *
> 
> *pero con*
> *TANTO*
> *CARIÑO*​
> *Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el Rey David... ...*​
> 
> 
> 
> gatogab​


 

A las muchachas *MUY* bonitas, se las cantamos aquí.

Felicidades

Tarde pero seguro.


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> A las muchachas *MUY* bonitas, se las cantamos aquí.
> 
> Felicidades
> 
> Tarde pero seguro.


 
*Bueno, te perdono la tardanza por el gusto que me da que hayas pasado por aca, Hugo.*

*Muchas gracias por la felicitación* .


*Un abrazo,*

_*Marie*_


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades, La Machy, veo que llego tarde, pero la fiesta continúa...


----------



## la_machy

*Mirlo querida, tu alada presencia siempre es bienvenida en todas las fiestas de este lugar, a la hora y fecha que gustes*  *.*

*¡Gracias por pasarte por aca, y por tu felicitación!*

*Un abrazo,*
_*Marie*_


----------



## Mate

¡Esas son fiestas!

Llevamos festejando el cumple de Marie desde el cuatro de marzo, y todavía sigue 

A este paso se va a juntar con el próximo. 

¡A seguir brindando y celebrando, pues!


----------



## la_machy

*¡Eso hacía falta, Mate!*

*Graaacias por el Mariachi .*


----------



## turi

Me vas a tener que perdonar, Marie, no suelo estar mucho por el foro últimamente, pero, por casualidad, me pasé por aquí y vi que es un "ongoing birthday", así que, he pensado que no te importará que te felicite con tanto retraso, no?

Que lo hayas pasado de lujo!!

Un saludo,

Juan


----------



## la_machy

*¡Juan! Qué gusto verte por aquí. Y nada tengo que perdonar, más bien gracias por el detalle de venir a este 'ongoing birthday'.*

*Claro que la pasé de lujo (todavía este fin estuve celebrando ).*

*De nuevo gracias por la felicitación, J!*

*Un abrazo,*

_*Marie*_


----------



## Tampiqueña

Marie, lamento mucho no haber visto tu thread a tiempo, pero espero que pasaras un cumpleaños perfecto, apapachada, rodeada de cariño y tratada como una reina.

Abrazos grandotes niña bonita


----------



## la_machy

*¡Los lamentos a los vientos! . Lo importante es que en medio de tu celebración, te hayas pasado por aca, querida Betty. Muchas gracias .*

*Me enternecen muchon tus palabras, ten la seguridad de que así pasé mi cumple. Muy apapachada, rodeada de cariño y tratada como reina .*

*Un abrazo, preciosa.*

*Marie*


----------

